# Perhaps my last thread before being banned from the CABE



## Mack the fork (May 14, 2021)

In my quest for a definitive answer,  I have been posting the same question(s),  with slight variations, so  as to avoid the ire of those kind souls who’ve attempted to help me.

  Backstory:  like many here, I have spent a significant amount of time and resources on research and parts accumulation to accurately build up my prewar DX. 
 Mine appears to be either a 1940 or 1941 model.
 My problem with this build is there are  significant differences between the two years ( as I understand it ) for both parts and paint motif.  

At the risk of becoming the most redundant ( read: “most insufferable, annoying, etc.” ) poster on the CABE; I am now going to pose these questions “one last time” in my search for the bottom line.

Attached below are screen captures of two
separate Schwinn serial number/date charts. One was submitted by a CABE member some years back, the other from BicycleChronicles. 

My DX’s serial number is   F42865 ( it has a notched seatpost clamp ) which
would place it as either a ‘40 or ‘41 depending on which chart one refers to.

So my questions to the most knowledgeable among you :

- Is this a 1941 or 1942 ?

- Contingent on the answer to the above:
    Which is the correct chain guard; the short, unbranded version, or the long version, with the Schwinn decal, that extends beyond the seat stay ?

- Also contingent on the first question; would this bike have the “spear point “ paint scheme? Or the later “fireball” paint scheme ?

THE CHARTS:











MY FRAME:









THE TWO SCHWINN PAINT MOTIFS :









Well, that outta do it. Please, be gentle...


----------



## stezell (May 14, 2021)

Definitely not getting banned for this Mack. I really want to say the first image is the correct paint scheme and the second one is a modified version from luxlow judging by the background, just my 2 cents worth. 

Sean


----------



## cyclingday (May 14, 2021)

I’m going to go with 41;
Fireball paint scheme with painted short feather guard.
The painted feather guards had the flat profile on the top surface, whereas the chrome type has the arched or rounded top surface.


----------



## Mack the fork (May 14, 2021)

Self Correction :   My question ( according to the two date charts ) was meant to be 

“ Is it a 1940 or 1941 model ? “


----------



## saladshooter (May 14, 2021)

Without trepidation, I concur. 1941.


----------



## bloo (May 14, 2021)

Look inside your seat tube for a build sheet. I doubt you'll find one as it looks like the frame was completely stripped but you never know.


----------



## BFGforme (May 14, 2021)

'41 as it takes"D" seat post bolt, maybe very late'40!


----------



## the tinker (May 14, 2021)

Your Schwinn is a 1964 . I know this as fact.


----------



## stoney (May 14, 2021)

I say first paint scheme and '41. I know you didn't ask this but maroon also.


----------



## Mack the fork (May 15, 2021)

bloo said:


> Look inside your seat tube for a build sheet. I doubt you'll find one as it looks like the frame was completely stripped but you never know.



I never knew that was a “thing” !

I wonder how many folks have discovered their build sheet in there ?

Welp... you learn something new every day!

Thanks !


----------



## JO BO (May 15, 2021)

Mack the fork said:


> In my quest for a definitive answer,  I have been posting the same question(s),  with slight variations, so  as to avoid the ire of those kind souls who’ve attempted to help me.
> 
> Backstory:  like many here, I have spent a significant amount of time and resources on research and parts accumulation to accurately build up my prewar DX.
> Mine appears to be either a 1940 or 1941 model.
> ...



No soup for you!


----------



## bloo (May 15, 2021)

Mack the fork said:


> I wonder how many folks have discovered their build sheet in there ?




Pretty rare to find, but worth a look.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/p...der-forms-so-we-can-know-what-is-right.64694/


----------



## mrg (May 15, 2021)

Any badge?, different badges sometimes have different paint schemes, I even have 2 OG paint 41 Henderson's DX's ( with Henderson on the down tube )  but one has the "fireball" and the other "feather" cream paint so who knows?


----------



## Mack the fork (May 15, 2021)

mrg said:


> Any badge?, different badges sometimes have different paint schemes, I even have 2 OG paint 41 Henderson's DX's ( with Henderson on the down tube )  but one has the "fireball" and the other "feather" cream paint so who knows?



I bought an Excelsior badge for it. I bought the frame without one.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 15, 2021)

Mack the fork said:


> I never knew that was a “thing” !
> 
> I wonder how many folks have discovered their build sheet in there ?
> 
> ...



It’s only when there was a special order. It’s not an every bike thing


----------



## bloo (May 15, 2021)

Oh really? Im not so disappointed I never found any then.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 15, 2021)

Mack the fork said:


> I bought an Excelsior badge for it. I bought the frame without one.



I mean, dude, if it’s from the ground up Frankenstein parts bike, being that close to the cusp of 40-41 then pick whatever you like. 40 or 41. They are kids bikes after all. No point in pulling your hair out. It seriously could have been either one. Seriously… remember, kids bike.. not a numbers matching 1967 L88 vette..


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 15, 2021)

@cyclingday didnt the 41 dx have a fork bumper like the canti did? Or was that only some?


----------



## GTs58 (May 15, 2021)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> @cyclingday didnt the 41 dx have a fork bumper like the canti did? Or was that only some?




If the bike was ordered from the factory with a springer and it had a tank in 41, then it had the bumper.


----------



## bloo (May 15, 2021)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> @cyclingday didnt the 41 dx have a fork bumper like the canti did? Or was that only some?






GTs58 said:


> If the bike was ordered from the factory with a springer and it had a tank in 41, then it had the bumper.




I gather you mean the little metal tube welded to the frame right? Not the clip on bumper?

Does this apply to B models too?


----------



## GTs58 (May 15, 2021)

bloo said:


> I gather you mean the little metal tube welded to the frame right? Not the clip on bumper?
> 
> Does this apply to B models too?




Yes to both those questions.


----------



## Mack the fork (May 16, 2021)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I mean, dude, if it’s from the ground up Frankenstein parts bike, being that close to the cusp of 40-41 then pick whatever you like. 40 or 41. They are kids bikes after all. No point in pulling your hair out. It seriously could have been either one. Seriously… remember, kids bike.. not a numbers matching 1967 L88 vette..



It really came down to the paint scheme and ( a very distant second consideration) the chain guard.

I am to understand that the ‘40/‘41 model year was on the cusp of a styling change.

I figured that if I ever want to go “more correct” on this this bike in the future, It would be more expedient to get the most correct parts ( and paint ) out of the way from the get go.

Given the difficulty in finding some of the parts, due to the increasing popularity of the DX model, I also figured there’s no better time to source the right stuff than “right now”.

At a minimum, I’m trying to stay within the prewar Schwinn DX genre. I mean, if I’m going to build a Frankenbike, I really don’t want to build it up with parts from, say... a late model Huffy or something ( shudder ).

[ Not that there’s anything wrong with a good Huffman .. ]

I’m expecting a parts package from another CABE member soon, which should get me very close to starting the build.

I’d like to actually RIDE it more than obsess 
about sourcing parts. To your point, I couldn’t agree with you more!

Cheers !


----------



## GTs58 (May 16, 2021)

Mack the fork said:


> It really came down to the paint scheme and ( a very distant second consideration) the chain guard.
> 
> I am to understand that the ‘40/‘41 model year was on the cusp of a styling change.
> 
> ...





Have you thumbed thru this thread yet? Lot's of great looking DX's to add more confusion?  haha! 









						Pre War Schwinn DX - Post 'em!!!! | All Things Schwinn
					

My '41: frame bumper model, apparently pretty rare.....




					thecabe.com


----------



## old hotrod (May 16, 2021)

The fork bumper tube has been found on 39-41...it is not 1 year specific.  And i think the dart paint scheme was supplied to a specific distributor. Here is a pic of mine

__
		https://flic.kr/p/dH6cRW


----------

